
Joe Duffy's Presentation “Safe Systems Programming in C# and .NET” - pjmlp
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/csharp-systems-programming?utm_source=infoq&utm_medium=videos_homepage&utm_campaign=videos_row1
======
christophilus
Thanks for sharing. The Midori project was a pretty interesting experiment.
I'm glad to see that lessons learned from it are making their way into C#
proper.

